# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  [Add-In] Large Project Organiser (alternative Project Explorer)

## ColinE66

Undeterred by the lukewarm reception of my tab-Strip Add-In  :Big Grin: , here I am with another one. Gotta fill-up those lock-down days doing something, eh?

This one is thought as a replacement for the built-in Project Explorer, and may be useful to somebody who is working with a large project. The idea (and not an original one!) is that you can organise your projects into something more meaningful than simply a list of Component Types: As illustrated below, create appropriate Groups and drag/drop into those

*Overview*




*Cloning*

And one is not limited to doing this on a one-to-one basis, either. Here I am cloning an item into more than one Group (via the CTRL key), just to show that that's possible, too:





*Ordering*

And, finally, one can order the Groups, however they see fit....



*Download*

...and here's the code:

Attachment 180279

----------


## fafalone

If anyone else stumbles on this like I did, I'll save you some time: Colin posted an updated version in this thread and just didn't update the link here.

----------


## Dan_W

Thank you very  much! :-)

----------

